# frostbitten ears?



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

I have an adult Saanen and she seems cold....shivering...and her ears are crusty on the outside...wondering what frostbite looks like? Our Boer seems fine....they have shelter and hay...but it is colder than it has been at night...


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know what the crust could be, but if you want to help avoid frostbite, you could rub petroleum jelly/ vaseline on their ears. Also, I give my goats warm water at night. It's kind of like hot chocolate or coffee to us, it warms from the inside.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

If they have frostbite the area will turn gray or black and if its the tips of the ears it may fall off. I've seen this with a horse. kiddoe was right when they said to use vaseline. I use vaseline on my chickens combs when they get chapped in the witner. You can also use bag balm.


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone recommend goat coats to keep them warm?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually you shouldn't need a coat if you have a shelter for them that they can get out of all the elements with good straw bedding. But there are instances where you may just have to. At least for a little while.

The crustiness on the ears may be mites.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mites could also make her anemic which would make her cold.


----------



## SweetValley (Jan 29, 2014)

I just had 2 Nubian doelings born last night - 3 degrees in Culpeper, Va. I helped birth them, dry them, did the usual BoSe shot, navel dip, paperwork stuff, etc. Made sure they were dry and had colostrum. Mom is a 5th time freshener and a great Mom - however, she was no match for the cold temps. 1-1/2 hrs later when I checked everyone, the kids' ears were stiff and folded closed. I warmed them with my hands and over the course of the night went through various trials of attaching "earmuffs" to keep them from freezing. 2 more times I found the ears cold and stiff. Finally I brought the kids into the house. The ears are thick and heavy, but not hot and don't seem to bother the kids when I touch them. I read where someone put aloe vera sunburn gel on them. Can't hurt I suppose. For everyone else, I am going to dry them, put baby powder inside so they stay dry, and put bag balm on them once they are really dry. And if it's going to be below 10 (which I think it is until JULY!), I'll bring them in. What a rough winter. I've never had this problem before - it's always something...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

taoga said:


> I have an adult Saanen and she seems cold....shivering...and her ears are crusty on the outside...wondering what frostbite looks like? Our Boer seems fine....they have shelter and hay...but it is colder than it has been at night...


Frostbite/frozen ears don't look like anything out of the ordinary. You can usually tell by the feel, though. They feel funny and about day 2 or 3 they puff up and feel kind of rubbery and "thick" - for lack of a better word. The feel of them is definitely off. About 2, maybe 3 weeks later they either start shriveling up or they can just slough off depending on how hard they froze.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

taoga said:


> Does anyone recommend goat coats to keep them warm?


I don't use coats for any of my goats because it interferes with the adults growing and maintaining a winter coat, and with the kids learning how to regulate their temperature and acclimating to the temperatures. It gets too cold here to take the chance of the girls tearing up each other's coats about the time the temps drop to -30. They have shelter, bedding, and good grass/alfalfa hay.


----------

